# Is it possible to jailbreak jailbreak a ps4 runningS4 running 9.03



## scottshaffer (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello team,

 I recently purchased a PS4 and it is on system update 9.03. Is it possible to play torrented games or does it need to be jailbroken? Is it possible to jailbreak this this version update?

 Thank you for your help


----------



## sudeki300 (Jan 4, 2022)

not possible, 9.00 is the highest firmware for exploits.


----------



## viper3344 (Jan 4, 2022)

No


----------



## smf (Jan 4, 2022)

scottshaffer said:


> Hello team,
> 
> I recently purchased a PS4 and it is on system update 9.03. Is it possible to play torrented games or does it need to be jailbroken? Is it possible to jailbreak this this version update?
> 
> Thank you for your help


leave it unplugged for a couple of years, then you probably can.


----------



## Parker6ix (Feb 17, 2022)

So when is PS4 9.03 jailbreak coming out please am stucked


----------



## viper3344 (Feb 18, 2022)

Parker6ix said:


> So when is PS4 9.03 jailbreak coming out please am stucked


Anywhere between tomorrow and 26 years from now


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 18, 2022)

Parker6ix said:


> So when is PS4 9.03 jailbreak coming out please am stucked



No ETA


----------



## Milenko (Feb 18, 2022)

Parker6ix said:


> So when is PS4 9.03 jailbreak coming out please am stucked


Between now and never


----------

